# Dark Battler's(Elkindark,Zea&Kelidor,Elven lands....)



## Felikeries (Nov 25, 2003)

This story hour has a theifess and fraith visit Elkindark to be purified,then they find what their quest is to be at Gethree Keep..........



    Dark battler’s of nature’s wrath have always taken the final step against a furry of
desolation leaving a land scarred rather than saved,such was true of Kreth and his
faithfull thief friend Thea(Thea of the underdark to some).The eyes of purity have never
questioned such wrathfull means when the lives of thousands were at question,though
a mindfull sweep of the auxilliary trusts and intentions may be the final purge of,
such as these,these warriors,or any other.Today was the final ceremony in Elkindark
which ment thousands of pardons for the waking rancor of fighters and killers and the opening arms of dieties of forgiveness,Kreth and Thea certain to attend.
    The skies had careened with mists upon the morn but blackened clouds that searched for a storming were now all that cut the sky-awashed with glorious colors like a mithral spell,and even more so with an ominous desire-those gathered waiting for waivers for their sins.The 4 priests in darkened magic spun robes hailing to various saints with signature cymbels and certain etchings spun into the sleevs of silver spindel,held together the tapestries of divinity.These but few in need of a cleansing,12 including,Kreth and
Thea were the focal of the front of the villagers,torn from the days troubles and looking for a show of devices,magic,and scorcery.
     The buildings nearest the small placate constructed for this annual event,had markers of pyrite gold set to their fronts ment to devoid angered spirits,those such that were lost into the fury of forgotton realms and extra-planar places that destroyed an inlking of good,and who rather often tried to find their way to a summoning of good nature.The first priest glanced from marker to marker allowing the sight of wards to take hope for the clerical style weavings about to be commited;all at once into the magi’s universe of
torrents of light and power-some had died durring this show-some went on to survive a life of questing-no shame,and finer rewards in the path of redemption.The torches burst alive as the first inacantation began,the fires wallowing in wholly and strange alchohals,that danced their sub-blessings into the air with grey flusters of smoken ablution.
     “the sky is night strewn with disease as are we,the ceremony speaks now as if the plays on redemption being made for us this nite are not of our own consent,do you not see such Thea”Kreth asked of the un-interested female thief,in concern,a last step for them to break from an unconsented value to the world should surely be without any problems.
    “well,I take what I can,the lands provide what I can take,the priests of good,they spill
hapless drat about ritcheosness,I don’t see how there could be anything wrong”she answered fealing that a simple cleansing as this could be less serious than Kreth hinted.
    The priests invoked the patience of an inquisters’ to speak into the souls of those in question,holding various amulets with concentration and reprise.The air shadowed itself in triumph and salience in gusts of summoning that washed the wathcers.The magic’s storm had truelly begun,and darting concoiousness thoughts could be felt careening about making the distguinshed hail to the arriving saints or soul purifiers very clear.
   ‘no it’s death,the young one,I’ll not die,the war will never end,this day is your last’and similar calous foresights into the minds of those there,all,the villagers too,lifted the energy into the sub-torrent of soul cleansing.
    “the fight to live in peace is eternal,the grief for those fallen shall bring resolve to
greater understand the ways of well kept realms and their peacefull doings in this material plane”priest 2 thus began to decant the sayings before the air turned even more bestranged and smited the evils from the one’s in question.
    “these who look to a god,who ask of good,who wish to find the triumph of all heavens,as those of purity should,we beseech thee cleansing powers tell them of the path to fortune through love and thought,take away all the sins that war has brought”
    “the realms of cures and planes of the pure alight this ceremony through the ways that
will open the ways to thee”
    Finally the sky began to rain down with speckles of lights,flustered through the air like wind spinning ambers-the steadfast stances of the questioned turned to more fear and calous.The onlookers gleed in the spite the next phase was producing,the ears of the listening folks could sense the scratching haste of a defier of logic,an even befouled churning of the sin undoers approaching the warriors.The sounds of the mind flurry was gone but for a strange scratch and weaving of mithral expenditure.Who could be so wild as to dare a quick refining of their being as this-the dance of death surely awaited to any one of those who did not find the wanton needs of good’s search into their being with a presence and caring that could take that which was about to be dealt.
    “see,see the scorcery-it’s nearly making a laughter of our better nature as it soon
will know if we are to be forsaken or enlightened”Kreth once again surmised the troubles.
   The others waiting,had variating reactions,some may have known how this went,some looked to the priests with hope for insight and defense,in the claiming strain about to take over.
    “I will stand and take the power’s of the underworld to the eyes of these searching ghosts and will live on after in purity-that is all I know”Thea reminded herself and Kreth that this still was an event to make wholesome the goodness of ones’ being.
    The magics fusings soon entered through the brains of the infedrels,pressing faster and more deftly than the release of their streams of concoiusness as the ceremony began.The colors swirled in static haste-they could feal,violet-to blue,-gold to brown,-green to silver making flesh and dreams surface through their eyes to the living world before them,and through a darker place of thoughts-disturbing.The priests smiles,-wickedly-was this a refusal to be accepted they were reacting to,a few of the purged felt fear and wondering at the beguiling images of the summoners.The luaghing brigade so spoken of by Kreth was,not alltogether untrue-as each individual felt the cold wisps of braken laughter strain to defile the surface world of pleasure,into the darker places of disregaurd,searching always taking what should not be available to those outside of a bieng in thought.The clusters of rainbow fears each held;presence in subjective inquistions-wispsing thoughts once again tersed wayward against the darkened path-‘what lays within good,who laughs at the dying,how can fears take the place of joy,when shall peace be,the innocence may never be lost’.
    Two of the determined rangers,one female one male,fell to the ground soon after the next phasing,the crowd superflous with anticipation of just such,-stirred and some moved in closer to stare at the peculariaty.Shock and fire was nary smiten upon the priests at the sight,they knew of this possibility-and were able to take the steps of precaution neccesary to hold the healing ceremony to it’s full for those still strong enough to make their way with the soul smiting saints and ghosts.Abruptly the eyes of questioning warriors went blank,the seal of a final onsluaght had begun.Shadows danced across the stage before them,not only in their eyes.Kreth couldn’t feal the world alive anymore,the spirits of lore had taken a part of the material world and removed it from the place of cognisance,Thea asked to forgive herself,and the motives of the theivery of bile treatchery began to see how the ceremony was manifold a darker dream than she expected.Towering smoke billows from the torches appeared as rasping demons:the eyes of the preists-it could not be,they weren’t good at all,but patrons to the blackened hells that taught crime,viciosness,and killing to all-no water the sea –the voices of the summoning were from all the villagers,every one a friend,keeping them alive in this final hour of accusation,-no the beasts that have no minds,that is what awaits,how could any being live when within them a brilliant light of unkown origins and greater scorcery than the world of mortals sent them flying into a new dimension.There!-there is the door to the village!Elkindark was teaming with the loved ones,and friends of a new way for us-all of us-the fires of impurity destroyed!What are these streams of terror?–who’s there,who has survived,the pure ones such as I and Thea?-the door of the world of light-there!there it is Thea go quickly,I will save you.
    “no-I can’t!”Kreth raged from the strains and fires of the unwanten soul.
     Several villagers looked in greivance,surely those who are alive can’t fall in this final look into their awesomely transformed soul,and intentions.The hands of several covered iether their eyes,or mouths,the female with him,she was unkempt about this,perhaps surely the nature of defensiveness could bring her back to Elkindark alive.
    “Kreth-I know you can feal me-open the way-the door is there!”Thea spoke softly in a trance,-the rainbow pain flurries dying with her wicked side as the truth about all that could be done at this event surfaced through all of the warriors beginning thier return.
    Suddenly Thea and Kreth stumbled forward and the 2 priests that had watched them scince they had fallen into a bestranged state and spoken-caught them-their eyes were shut-but their vision wasn’t.The agents to this masquerade saw into the world of Kreth and Thea –that which was changed and that which was different than before-a new hope has taken hold from the darkened river of the abyss,the amulets stung at the preists as electrical flits scurried from the two’s bodies and into them.All had been done that could be-there was the result several collapsed-all still alive,even the rangers,and fearsome trust cuaght hold of them in the new light-those about them had the fealings of reference dashed across the homes’wrath misgivings-and devious demons were there no more-scared to nevermore through a might event.All was good again after this night in Elkindark,and alive again Kreth and Thea began to stand on their own,looking to the stage in amusement,and thanks then to the folks,Kreth spoke again to the fine vixen of malacious arts.
    “see-there is a cold evil in evil’s undoing-how do you feal”
    “alive-beautifull-sneaky-yet undisturbed-thank you-thank you all”she spoke to those nearest as in regaurd they felt the truimph of the ceremony and the flight of goods course taking through the clouds of misbegotton,the reasons for a smile at each side was true.  

    Thankless though the group of half-misconsrued re-blessed beings were they had much of a thankfull remitance for that wich was alocated to them,thusly still alive and dearly made wolesome as zealous doers of good-a celebration reaped the nites free soul and prized cleansed ones.Who is to be taken aback from all this strange revelry-a certain precipence for dire disrespect was implied at the other side of the equation.That of course being lord Bithrol and the minions of gaurding which he sent to scour the lands.As putrity forms a leisure of grouping friends so too does it find the fore-scorned appearance of those who seek perilous difference than that which is achieved.Thusly lord Bithrol was about his castle(not of unstrange worths-carved with gargoyles and misconstruences forming twisted towers and spiked lettings about every seam)-taking a measure of prophecy for his own decisive idea’s for action.What can I do-strike a storm of Caledarr’ens embued with several strengths of psionics to the party and cast away any hope and glee spurred by this confusion,he thought as letting the crytsal statue(a homage to the godess of terrors Letheria)take to glowing form for admitance to his calculations concerning such.
    “ah ha-so I see that two particular champions of feeble Elkindark are especially made fluent with the tunes of pretty saints and glorious beputal goodness at this evenings ceremonys-well such shall never be allowed as so that I now have this knowledge”the lord of evil’s contempt wandered aloud as forming a vision,in air, of the celebration.
    His servant cat-scraped and turned to dark purple with vicious claws and the ability to speak rubbed upon his leg and purred in supplemental joy to the master’s inkling to throw the rile of purity into darkness in the foray of the cleansing.She was able of mind and felt the desires of tracking evils as steadily from her masters will and thusly through to her fealty-there was a plan at the castle this eve’prr prr prrr prrrr’.
    “yes Keety you shall see how mortals with no competance for the arts of diety partonage shall pay for trying to summon a strength from the alternate planes-yes here here my pretty let demon master pet thee”,she jumped to his arms and he stared with the futility of crazy raging chaotic beasts at the ether vision of the excitement,paying special attention to Kreth and Thea.

    “so-all that is well-is….well-we should be off to the keep of Gethree upon tomorrow-say yes,Thea and I well tell you a thousand words of how a goddess is likened to thee”Kreth now steady on the way to being numbly drunk-dribbled in clueless emulation of taste and desire to be closer with Thea.
    “ok-so be it –we will travel together once again-and when we have the time-as so you say(she finishes a great gulp of ale)I will learn of how fine a higher being I am”she followed in cue,romancing him in his eyes,yet starkly unpleading in the world of replies.
    “hmmph-somebody ought to tell the preists that they have quite an expertise-perhaps we should”he answered in dissaray as making towards the priests gathered at the table which provided the main feast of the evening.
    “I’m following you”Thea disconcerted with no flavorful remark about their budding relationship-but following non the less-in case the sours of drunken fever should take over.
    The villagers had much fun with the folks cured at the tastes of supple roasted foods,fine ales and wines and dancing reverly that saught to troust any final maliciousness from all those present from the ceremonies beginning to end.Dancing skips and flitted skirts swiped to and fro with rythem to the lairs,cojolos,and flutes whence any a deft maker into the circle could jump to and fro and the maidens there journeyed through the elusive world of free body emulsifiers-showing trick and fun to all those involved.Pleased as could be one of the preists adresses the two as they stepped to the table.
    “so-all is well-I am forever thankfull to the dieties that cared for my summonings-and you –you are alive and well again-is this not true?”
    “certainly-great magic of which such a clerical or saint power I have never seen before-has done what we had hoped-Thea?”Kreth asked of her to tell the virtues of success as well.
    “my own hopes were finely met-and the real victory for any who believe that peace in the being of finer paths is greatly so touted,I should dare to say”she responded with emotion and thanks.
    “how is it that now-you are free-you shall make your way-do you have plans to stay here in Elkindark?”another priest asked.
    “no we must go to the keep of Gethree-whence the truths about our destiny will be revealed”Kreth responded,having now made even Thea a bit presumed of the nature of that task.
    “well suerly you should catch some rest for the trip there-fare thee well”a third priest added.
    It’s true the village of Elkindark slumbered into the hours after the party was 
disband,however that was a far cry from Bitrhol’s dubious excitement as in the dungeon
of his castle-began the makings for a quick strike un the unknowing.The multi-leveled
mass chamber that brought about the bretheren of monsterous creation had several
landings at the sides that accepted the tasks of retrieving ,once a spell was set,through portals the summoned terror’s.This late nite the Caledarr’ens flight through the dimension
stratospheres required the hasty work of lord Bithrol-and to this he sought ends to a means with regents of moss,ashen barks,and certain clear crystals that had passed through
storm’s of evil incantions.The room buzzed in anticipation,and Keety riled about fumping unto a placate as it whirred alive in flickers;then on to the next the challenge of greeting the minnions fell to her in great cause-and even though passing words-such as her master did wasn’t berighted of the event-she always had a scratch and disciplinary look for the shocked and arriving troops.Lord Bithrol execntuated the taste’s of victory in that which was evidence of arriving minnions drinking from a tremendous pewter mug the mixtures of elements of the scorcery at hand and the carefully procured ‘darker ales’that often made of plague vines and slayne foes blood was kept by the great overlorde’s for such events or their aftermath.
    “patience,patience Keety-the sources of psionic beasts are filled with master dieties and calous demons-fleeing that blackluster is a corageous task-of course of which I fill in most the cracks-non-the less-we must wait and see”Bitrhol beginning to feal light from the soltuion sloshed into the gut in force of intensity at the protals livelyness,made stalemate of who stood as the director of this.
    “mrreiow-chch-fft”Keety on to another whirl of purple blue and grey energy at his promptu-sat and vioded her thoughts and wasted not a blemish of consternation and sin-in hopes she could beseech a quick command of the teleported greivances.
    In a flash of taloned energy-screeming crafts of devil and lore danced the electricity of entrance into the room.Battle in toe as one might expect the first to arrive were looking about craftily and vicious-seering the confusion of what lod or master had been the
doer of the heinous alter-plane journey.Made of lizardian form,yet with a structured bust-of some skeletal form,and a tail formed from the scalp-the awesome teeth bared in sight at all times and the power of the mind blast ‘banal temper’nearly broke free into the room as more arrived-Keety sending a defense of catly swiftness from the subliminal cutting,yet soon some bottles and assorted minor weapons on the walls began to shake and tumble over-unsettling to Bithrol-but he had his ways.
    The severed delights-milk spilt-barrels of food swarthed about-tables strewn with the nights edibles-all shared a vision of what the towne’s folk could possibly be shrouded into in the dreamlands or waking state-vulnerable and clasped to the brinkhold of deep sleep.The some 15 monsters-now set on a path leading directly to the center of Elkindark-were not heard-no warning was there to cry foul-and the eyes of the enemy-whom took caring effervesinse of the right to kill-glowed with razzle dazzle do of newly arrived constituents to bloody,staunch and cruel slaying.The first of several doors creeked open as the final step- a lashing swipe and spine crushing bite onto the neck of a sleeping maiden,un-purged the growing candor of the deftly beast enemies.Though all was lost at first for the innocents-soon the crazy stampede of Bithrol’s portal minnion saught the use of psionics to battle at crowds of awoken fighters-and of course the cured ones,lurching in –forming circles-firing arrows and putting their weapons to work.
    “quickly Thea-off from the bed(Kreth was upon the wall-cusion couch)-there’s a
problem-awaken!”Kreth taking to the chain armour and sword and dagger he used.
    “what-what’s this-there’s fighting-oh dear god-so soon”she made herself aperature of theivery and slayer in seconds flat-they stood before 4 Caledarr’ens-and found themsleves in for a psionic blast.
    A rupturing blue rift of ether and magic’s all time tie to the elemets of bonding
glouted the street in between Thea and Kreth and the monsters.The surge lasted breifly but the ‘thazine curse’had begun it’s hold on even those yet awoken in the nearby buildings.Cries of less strong advesaries than the Fraith and the thief were lackened in terror of only wether the grasp of living was soon to be theirs anymore.A man in simple brown robes-lacking lively reliabilty in this late hour-no wait,it was one of the ceremonies preist’s-came to the alley half globbed in blood and the other form taking his chest-were innards of his being-no hope he looked at those he had saved-toppled onto a Caledarr’en leaving time and room to maneauver for the two-the priest ended his life-for this was not a dying martyr to no betold virtue-Thea slit across the rib cage exposing it’s own innards!and Kreth sent 4 daggers in speed of the magics of Fraiths,summoned and
udeniably clever-swifting into two eyes then 1 surge in the heart-the other right next to it.
The sounds of dying-began-however-not so unfortunate as the first kill layed with Thea and Kreth so to did others find their luck.The purity that takes a new shape against the bitter fight to survive must have re-animated the party-sluffed battler’s-warrior’s of finer path’s now-that they indeed could sell their soul to the weavings of the war godess at this time and find the chosen doctrine-and bloody path to victory as niftily as was the spectacle of the cleansing.Outclassed by a new form of ever-mega trick;wholly defenders
sunrise- cut the dying gloom as fine as the eyes of scaling virtues of the pure ones who fought in bravery-resiliance and with dominating strikes now that their time had come to return a ladding of gift.
    At the four altar arch next to the semlabging center for the towne’s official doings 5 stood fighting 5 Caledarr’ens-the visage of the stone perfected consrtucted epic icon of the Elkindark building was truelly a profound sight for the warfare that ensued.Splats of human and Caledarr’en blood flew onto the arch-and a female-acrobatic perhaps a monk of some sort used the leg of one pillar to make a stretching full strike down upon a beast invoking the power of ‘mind flayer’-at the last second it was too late for defense and the pain ripped through her-a shriek of practical body in movement yet crumpled force erupted from her and she turned slightly from the perfect dagger position,yet slashed it across the neck falling to the ground herself.It writhed a bit-confused of her ability to stay the wild slice-but rammed into her-on a half kilter-quickly leaking more blood than was safe for a stay of life force.5 arrows plunged into it-as the girl was lifted into the air perhaps to be impaled by the tail from the scalp-but it never got there-eyes turning blank; the girl dropped to the ground-body sweating and ravaged from the psionic magic.
    “thank you-I’d have nearly lost my life-on that next attack”she cried out to the one who shot the arrows as,the man next to him fell to the ground,guts spilling from his stomache,dead in seconds.
    They were wary of the game at this time,4 on 4 was ok to some but-a well placed mind trick by the beasts could crush 3 at one time-the magic user of the group floundered about creating an ice wall that apperantly should help defend against the brain wammys,but all too soon that was found to be wrong,and the illusionist so struken by mind flayer began to fight against the alter-dimension demon the others couldn’t see-2 Caledarr’ens busted open the ice wall-and there was doom spelled on the group as the last two arrows flew into twirling vex of energy just before impact-but 1 bounced away harmlessly and 1 only struck a leg.However as a god send,suddenly there was Thea and Kreth-the fury of the ether familiar pumped and bit at 2 Caledarr’ens,released by Kreth as they had approached-and soon Thea was able to step in and stab 1 three times,the next mind blast was certain to be a problem-however-Kreth used summon dagger once more impaling each beast in the side section in perfect rythem-as they happened to be exposed for this type of attack.The arrow shooter-ruff house kicked the face of a distracted Caledarr’en while Thea flipped upon it with scurrying glints into the world of super-battle abilities and twisted it’s neck-snap!She was able of purity-that was for sure,though the claims of which had also taken place into the domain of the nimble executionist-who turn the body through the trained eyes of the living airs and the covisive stregths of littany with wholsome muscle discapline-and tracking off on the last enemy-she and the magi-spent Fraith friend sliced in and twisted their swords as the cry of falling hope for the attackers spilled from it-as well as other battles sprawled across the village.
    “ah- ha ha that does it-I believe the group of Caledarr’ens have met the grave in
deepest regrets of a suprize attack-Thea-doth the new day smile a treety of you’re ways with blade and cunning-anew?”Kreth asked pulling a beast as several others did to underneath the arch area.
    “maybe-we are truer now though than before-lest we be confused I should say that
the next batle may prove an even greater forebear of what was made clear to us last nite.”she answered taking back her blade with one foot as leverage-oozing grim selling
death’s toll upon the sword.

    The subterfuge of scratching,licking flames of the killed enemy and the forlorned faces of those who fought stood together staring at the bonfire beneath the archs.The morning sky was just beyond the hills,and squalers of orange and pastel clouds loomed in a forboding presence,as did the sign of what was to be inspite of this timely cleansing.The preist that had died was evoked onto a pryre of blessing and set afire soon after the beasts ablaze had turned to ash and some charred remians.Those who gathered to watch the ceremonies ,high one,-included Thea and Kreth who now had their packs set,and an attitude about training their new found wisdoms to  the under and ever worlds of adavanced honour-for it was these two who had a finer cut of spirit and a redeeming constitution that could be called upon to seek out the classes of evil that may have responded to interest of those that had been blessed the previous night.All the spells that heal and all the alignments of good,could not have maligned a certain focus of this ritual so greatly than in the eyes of lord Bithrol.He for one had no intention of allowing a new ritcheous one to make away to their life’s goals-he as keeper of a sense of security for the scurrying,cursing,and chiding monsters that made about this realm,-stood to strike down all 12 of the healed.
    “now as we see to our friends who shall take their new selve’s to the world beyond,we offer a thanks and hope for fortune-as will the timely ceremony have provided a luck of eternal blessing in their names-and a prayer of thanks to our fallen priest,may he rest in peace-fare thee well friends”a priest from the ceremony stood beside the pyre illuminating half his gown,as shadows still cast about-making the consequential appeal of a strange sorcerery as a final word for those attended.
    “the lament is strange is it not-“Thea asked of Kreth as they concerned themselves with the fact of how their journey may be.
    “perhaps-such contained might as a priest with the nature of blessing is not one to pass away with no great sorrow-and the lightened heart of our freed friends may have as well fallen to a frail wisdom of all that is to be”Kreth stated-presuming the attack was only the first of a war brewing.
    “no-there is no reason to lash out upon those who are made pure-again-who-what demon should so sit and wait looking into Elkindark to make this so”Thea wandered aloud half to herself-as they began to walk the path from the funeral to the city front gateway.

    The last serene vision of a ‘dark’caster,may always be the sight of the helpless fools that lay in incompetance waiting for the power of a force of beast to sluaghter all,then taking the whole of the none-the ones lost are just a disregaurded pirnciple of the battle,of the conquerer who summons these wretching problems,of the disdain for human,elf,or any life.Lord Bithrol was set amongst the portals that had brought the Caleddar’ens
stating the merits of just such.The hollow room,was inculcated with the resonance of the fighters-unclean,impure-lacking charm of regaurd for any life and Bithtrol new that the signs of the Elkindark’s ceremony was to be left with a grand scar sufflicating the ignorance that,one such as a priest or cleric,can escape the concolsions of evil’s course to take out all that remains of what could be a faithfull warriors ways,rather than re-immersion into a purity cycle.
    “yes,yes smell that Keety that is the nature of wrath,teaming with a life so cruel and beautifull,soon we will know just how many were slayne,of course I doubt any of the beast will return-“he looked at his pseudo-famaliar with a crashing wit-that all was kept for the time.
    “meriieroiw”she pleaded in non-english repose of the matters,’no that is not good’.
    “however-that’s not what warfare brings-and not nearly the loss of my countanance of such –that indeed the cleansed are the dying,and the purifying the firing”with that he spun to the potion of purple lavish liquid in a vase of the same color-and poured some about in a circle standing himself and Keety within.
    A ruff saw tooth peffing about the liquid formed,of the liquid then these imploded as a zeal of energies wisped into the contortions of teleportation,making master and servant ,ride free through the planar dimensions,with instsant appearance now at the outskirts of Elkindark.Bithrol checked his dagger,and made supposed that even Keety might defend herself with a spell,into her eyes the contemptious look of a villian he did sear,and she made a glow of green magics warding sign through her eyes;together they took to the path,past the gate,making light of the possibility that their own reputation may linger once the conversation with a peasant blite began.Little did,iether side know,Thea and Kreth took steps in full motion a goal insight away from the foe they should bring upon the death sentence for the crime,and Bithrol a tell tale flippant duty search,when the way from the village upon the path lay the greatest reason to be with knowledge of the events.

    The Teacateyle flying warriors of dragons wrought but an altar plane beings’ slaying finnesse,thouroughed the airs about the ways,paths,forests,and especially to harsher places of human or elven  activity such as Gethree keep.The swooning wings with pointed crests like gates to a dungeon flayed backwards as the bane of 60 sawing fins rip-curled across reaching the twisting whippened tail,which skaffed as a weapon of great cutlery with a razor bladed punch,-jagged teeth,and terrorsome thin eyes,smiled the flavor of air supremicist,as the colors of purple scaled swathed with chinted grey sometimes across their unwholly black feature,obvious truent to war-to power for the kill-for derivant from the Letheria,as those who even mighty wizard-bracketed dragons,stepped aside for.Leaving the final stretching views of Elkindark,the two adventurers,seldom volleyed against the seasonal temper that was there –the ceremony had done what it had-and the ways of being more pure were bound to arrive,in a war of creeds,or a taciturn razzle of civility-though being not-withstood of this as a reason to further bring about ones destiny-the two-Fraith and Thief had some dwindling effort of eachothers sense of presence that could easily smell the impending wandering chaos horror settling just past the next mountains aireal pathways.
    There as the sky burned from an intensity forging the mid-afternoon to evening,the sounds of chirping wild-birds,and dancing skitches of crickets and other insects-cut the solitude of the two wandering the pathway alone,as of yet-unpassed by any others.Trees,bombarded with lichen,and defted limbs-gone escue from their own war on natures conditions,strew about from the paths course,as though untouched from the use of the traveling blight through the forested lands-and Kreth and Thea,stood in awe for a moment before the path began to take to  mountain-stretching it to severeal thousand feet high in a steep passage-as it snaked across the minor range before the final wilds before the path swept into Gethree keep.
    “there’s somebody scaling across the path as us….yet no-it’s more crafty than that-do you not sense it Thea”Kreth asked of her as they walked side by side 400 ft from the bottom when the path began it’s tretcherous new way.
    “certainly-I do not disregaurd premonitions,and signs of sorcery,or as questioned a state as thee have mentioned-a crafty chaos-warriors at stedfast”she stated as swashing her sword taken to show her state of remark,left-right-skitch-skatch-some of natures crafts were the female weaponess with skill and free will-.
    The Teacateyle swirling in jousting like flurries spattered about yards from the path as the two warriors rounded the turn,their forms-of which there were 4-skitched a resonance of evils own true presence,stalling for a clear staunt directly into Thea and Kreth only to refocus their energy in the bestranged tumult.This was no time to take in the sight of these beasts however and Kreth soon sent a flame forth from a kalo-kilo stance as the first made a tearing swipe at them –ducking in from above in a quick flight.The blue power flay of fires churned against the body of the transgressor leaving blemishes and anger but no real damage.As for Thea she kept two at bay from a real danger with constant deflections with her sword,making any attempt to slice one through was yet allowed.
    “they have armoured hides,we must try to slay one together”Kreth stated as he also went to a sword to make a block by the first one that had been relatively unhurt.
    “I will set off aginst one,and you move to make the kill”Thea stated as now there was one that was closer,and she could try to distract it.
    She smashed the flat of her sword against its snout,and as she stabbed it caught the blade with it’s talons,screetching it began to glow a bit as if in form to cast a spell,certainly they didn’t use fire breathe or the sort or they’d have known by now.Kreth,just finishing summoning his ether familiar-now turned and made a strenious flip forward ten feet and flew at the side of the one in question,stabbing and holding the sword it sliced through the hide at the neck making a 3 ft gash,and purple blood poured out,blotting across the ground.That was when Thea used the time in the beasts pained and agonized reaction to lunge and punctute with an extra push into it’s chest,however the other three were now behind them,and a sudden stream of electricity streamed from one’s talons(the spell the other was setting to cast)and slammed Thea to the ground making convolsions on her human body,as she tried to set her sword forward against it.The damage was done to her-and killing one Fraith may prove to be quite simple-or so the Teacateyles may have supposed,though the familiar used the spell casters ignorance of it’s presence to swarm it’s eyes,and it may have landed a blinding attack.The electricity stopped and screaming it placed talons at its eyes and nearly toppled over Kreth flying wildly in his direction.Turning after the run at him,he released 4 daggers that skiffed into the bane area ,causing harm but not stopping it,while the remaining two settled at the ground and began to cast the same spell of horrorous elctro current at him.Diving behind the corpse of the Teacateyle killed,the rays went just past him,and stopped,not continueing as it did to Thea for having missed the foe.Thea crawled towards Kreths position as naturaly the familiar,swifted about in front of the beasts next to her,offering a shield.One of them started walking slowly towards her as if to claim her life now that she was easy pray,but as it powered for a spell and slashing with talons she stood quickly,not as wounded as she had played,and threw her sword into it,just below the snout into it’s neck.It wallowed in contortions trying to pull it free and was getting it bit by bit when finally it fell to the side,the second evil slayne.The remining two saw what was happening,and upset,and with a screethcing of dismay took to the sky leaving the warriors,-a band of 5 venturing to Gethree may have easily fallen,and that was not an untrue statement,but Thea was stronger than any when fighting the spell,and Kreth surged with Fraith counter abilities that only altar-plane dieties were known to be able to make,-these two purified,nobilists had what strange and ultimate skills the blessing forces deigned from Elkindark,and in the world they returned to,an even greater presence to fight the challenging enemies of evils empires.The Fraith felt how the battle had lightened his aura and kept his concentration into the Fraith spellwork at a level of new power,and Thea too was exempted from the wounds of a mighty spell,afreshed in a way that was certainly the makings from the ceremony.
    “so we know,the blessing has a form of ritcheosness”Thea said to Kreth as he looked closer to the fallen enemy,wondering how it could use spell work and be so bold in the beast form it took.
    “there is an answer for those who seek a virtue to make the world a better place,indeed I agree with you.”


----------



## Felikeries (Nov 25, 2003)

it worked,goody,now if you were wondering about a Caledarr'en

AC:11 e,f  -2
number:1 - 4
EXP:250
HP:150
resistancelayers using defense spells
attacksionic,ramming
(mind flayer,thazine curse,banal temper,1d8+1d6)

there were actaully more than that summoned by Bithrol,though scince it was his spell of teleportation rather than a natural grouping it's ok,now let's see 10 Caledarr'ens thats 1250 each(5 each),with 1 or 2 attack losses cast,1d8 6 melees(that's 10 times-uh oh),1d6 attacks that totally waff,and 1d8+1d6 damage regular-well that's a fair fight for 4th level characters,and success may be dangerously met(extra item work),i think they are ment to show the inevitable dangers that are part of the next area of  dungeon or realm,while doing some scuff work,or if you think about the reaction to a great surge of psionic attacks a way to break the adventure parties constitution on such an issue


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 3, 2004)

GETHREE KEEP

    The stretching flackened route across the final ruffened hilly earth,finally layde way to the forest that surrounded Gethree keep.The trees billowed superflously with trailing wisps of grandeur in branches and broad green leaves.The refined look to a carefull traveler could just catch glimpse of the keep from the end of the higher paths,in which Thea and Kreth themselves stood in suttle acclimation to the vision.The harsh,nearly jagged mountain that conatined the backing of the mile wide and ½ a mile east west establishment,was like a slew of godly warding,freeing the sight from a place of safety to a place of fear.The outcasts from places that were more difficult to find or more harshly gaurded even delighted in the notion of being a resident or friend to the habitat,as did visitors wonder their own safety if issues of revelry or warish argument ever took hold.The dark grey braken buildings blended the mortar between the bricks and these led to metal and clay roofs that looked the vieing worth of a battalions compound,for times of harshened condition or  attacking groups to be failed in an attempt to pound the keep with 
catapaults.

    Occasional clutches of rounded towers(the most 5 stories) dotted the area,easily the places of wizards and the type of necromany invocations that were the makings of horrid spells,and trim and trick to any fine conquering army.The grande building at the mountain side wall,was the leader or rulers place of governing and living.Though they had every sort from army leaders to clerics to queens,for some reason the female’s that were actually elected to take the ‘high court’ of  Gethree were usually the ones to hold on to the place of govern-for as much as a decade at times-such that most who divyed rules or commands were often realized as second place to the sentiment at the time of the folks,and with a relenting queen,or swordwoman,the actions of conflict of wills were more easily quelled.

    “there is our temptation to send us to forms of begotton and war-love of war and the fights of the wicked”Kreth announced to Thea,the liveliness of this place was too many ways than one for the lot of scoundrels.
    “I have lost what creeds and defiance I have for those who are refined,we will be sure to find some there…all is not lost you worry too much-come let’s go”she rebutted and the two were off at a brisked pace to the front gateway.

    The gaurds at the front were not human,nor did they appear to be intelligent.Some sort of winged creature with inward knees,and brightened smiles crooning their stern looks.The scales of their bodies were worn and dark grey to black and each had a sharp two sided sword with no scabbard and black robes that fit closely,a sign of being a minnion to a wizard,or some type of party.

    “stop!rgrhrgh…all who pass before the gate must hail the governess!”the first of the four called out from twenty feet beyond.
    “we hail the governess…”Kreth looked to Thea for the name of the witch so brought to power within the last 4 years,one more than the last time they visited.
    “the fine Ewieyes,keeps well,and we wish blessing and passage into Gethree keep”Thea responded,knowing the name,and countering the guard’s lack of affection with a humble request.
    “so be it,(it concentrated looking in to their being,eyes of crystal dempened strength)-thiefess and fraith,hail Ewieyes,receive Gethree keep!”another made a quick mind divination and motioned for the last two to open the wrought iron gates.

    The streetway was wide upon the opening front way,whence it entered into the center court,with a pond of purple liquid,a source of some scorcery,but it had always changed.The respit of Gethree kept reputation and candor with the availibility of healing,strength,acid or some other potion that could be swiped into a bottle for any with the blessing of the govern.Two monks in grey tunics with silver adornments(led across the shirts like vinery adornment)and skirted robing,swooped into the water and drank some from their hands alone,standing,an ethereal presence made across their bodies as they took weapons from their sides and turned invisible,clanking and grunts of combat practice could be heard but not seen.

    “did you see that!”Thea responded to this sight with glee.
    “yes,invisible pond elixer,and ruffian monks,trying their worths with the world of material plane existance replaced with the unkown….what of it my dear”Kreth had his hand at his blade,and determined that a trickery of this nature available to all could be a nasty claiment.
    “I shall take some…I mean with no eyes to find me when shadows fall leaves my traces of movement,what cunning I could try,and treasures I could steal…”Thea smiled and swinely adored the plausability of getting work done with this much invisibility available.
    “some purifying,Elkindark,if you can here us now,please forgive the nature of our
use of the ceremony- please my sweet let us confront the governess”Kreth swifted past the monks implying for Thea to follow with equel resolve,and she did so,not wanting to answer to the words the Fraith had about the rapidly deteriotating good that was taken in truth and demand at the cleansing.

    There stood the high queen,the governess of war and peace occasionly,a beautifull witch of nature’s finer creations so easily could be said.If beauty alone were a reason to have taken the ‘throne’ of this place then easily that may have been the history passed on about Ewieyes’s stay as the Gethree ruler.Her white hair strewn below the shoulders,lightly flitted to her front side reaching her supple breasts,and across her open gowned back-strutted by leathur seamwork about a dark purple and blue gown of higher costs and presence than a box of treasures.The fascination with her triumphent face was awash with colour and powder,searing demands of fealty with the look of a femme whos presence was relied on love of order through adoration of sight.Then about her waist was a copper sword,fine and cuttingly tangible,perhaps even a fraith weapon,the catch to her presence,a fraith order of class,she was of-and the sight of Felikeries ment a calming key to entrances of first words spoken.

    “hail to thee Ewieyes the governess and blessed one of Gethree keep,may I and my female friend seek word with thee”Felikeries eyed,the sword,and the culled presence her fine contouer and gown fitted cleanly breasts,an ethereal site,pronounced to him.
    “yeah to thee my friend,a fraith I can see you are,as well as I shall answer the request,so unto my keep the humble acceptance of respense gifted to thee.”the heighness cleaved the air with a fine voice and smoothe music of words and presence.
    “then we accept,as I thank you-“Kreth looked to Thea for her first response to this woman,though saintly to be sure,not nearly as awsome as the tides of warriorness that Thea carried in presence and class.
    “I hail the as well,my beuatifull governess,and wish to seek answers at this keep,in humble appeal of a word with thee.”Thea tried to gullet some motion to being respectable,but one could hear in her voice that the games of ruler could easily be met by games of survival and domination.


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 3, 2004)

THE DISCUSSION


The discussion

“follow me then,upon the hall then the room of council we shall go”Eweiyes answered in the strut of confidence as beginning their walk,and the two followed.

“though I am certain that much has been settled scince we faught the Stracters from the east,when in Elkindark,my governess we found problems once again,with psionic beasts”Kreth spoke as they passed two gaurds at the hall,then two more waited in absence of mind at the doorway.

The old metal door creeked open,as one doorsman opened it bowing lightly to Eweiyes,then as she entered she flicked her hand in a streening fancy making alive 4 torches upon the wall,which gathered into a purple flame,as the dancing flits she had cast began their take.She walked to the bureau like table,and sat upon the grande center velvet clothed chair,and kept a virtous composure-in lieu of this sanctuary,and the fraith and theif woman who looked to be important or great vangaurds to a cuase that may eventually effect even Gethree.Kreth notioned to himself that it was right to stand before her,and he held Thea quicly with an arm grasp as she then understood to stand next to him.

“I hope the peculiar effect of violet light doesn’t bother thee,as it is I can reform the nature of the sorcery”

“yes,it’s nice,though I might be confused of wether we are here to discuss magic,if it pleases thee…”Thea answered,as Kreth realized then that most of the discussion with the beautifull with may have to be done by himself.

“very well –‘eck tei ectal lights refract to whites’”she spun onme hand in a circle as a gleam fell from above each torch and they then changed to a burning normalcy much as a standard torch.

“I hope this is good-…now then concerning the fine village of Elkindark,that I can tell you was the doing of Lord Bithrol,for though he has been couped down into the castle of his own making for years,his practice in the arts of conjuring,and psionic beasts…so sayt you…may have easily been evoked to a higher abdjucation form,such as portals to Abyssal realms….say you of theis I tell,a remorse a vengence…”

“there is time enough to find the sources of evil that are near Elkindark,and I thank you for the relay,to which we will certainly make a…romorsefull vengence,however now I must ask if the rifts broken through the sky that were apperant durring the wars have been returned to anywhere near within our lands”Kreth set straight to a most biting calculation of what they may have to do in this next quest after the strength of pureity from Elkindark.

“aahhh…so you shall take the charge to lead us against this….re-occuring flex of will by the evil demi-gods,the truth of which is all to certainly the nature of a new need for fighters with poers of sorcery as well as sword,…I fear it is true…the first of Keleder(may) the sky was fissured with a course of fire and disease,raining down in drops of lava like ether it had smitted a small band of merchants on their way here,non survived,and as I tell you this I feal you may have certainty….the Teacateyls that use spells and powers of dragons in ways that are unkempt,have been appearing when reports of these rifta are made”

“yes it’s true we faught and killed two of these abysall beasts”Thea quickly responded.

“quite so,they are from a place unkown ,not the Abyssall plane,nor the realms of undead,as for the reasons I may have to ask you to seek to stop this….”Eweiyes clipped a sentient smile and looked upon Kreth with her beauty.

“all mission to thyne’s request are a great show of valaince to any hands for hire…as though now we require only the blessing from Gethree,and the location to begin that which must be done.”Kreth answered,deciding to finalize this before anymore of Thea’s discussional abilities got in the way;then he took his sword in a salute and swipe and lightly bowed.

“ha ha ha ha(she clapped) very good,the ways of fine knaves sent to the slaughter are not,however my way of demands,so now I will that you be greeted by three who may aide you in this,and upon the morrow supplies and mounts and a cheer from the fine denizens of Gethree will all be sustained,and kept with a blessing the mission you have vowed…”Ewieyes,could see the thiefess was not in adornment of her nature as governess,and she set the door open with a cast of her hand as she stood,then Thea left immediately and Kreth thought to make a final word,but knew that the world of heighness’s and luaded rulers was to spitefull a place for someone as himself to garner any last words.

There in the still of night as most slept some reveled at a drinking tavern,which held a grande bonfire in the center while free drinks were passed about on the house.The music was played with stringed and fluted instruments while maidens dancing in hotier couiter styles swooning about,stripped of top from time to time,and harty men played games of armwrestling and triffiled duels with unsharpened thin swords.The air was smoke layden,and meats broken off from a spitfire passed about in hording,any of those attended unlikely to attend their duties the next day.Furled into a trance Thea in a drunken bliss was at the center of attention in a dancing circle as Kreth had been the champoin of four matches of swordplay,and now turned to watch what the wiley woman was about.

“hey,hey,Kreth join me in this jig,for soon we will know only killing and conquest!”Thea beckoned as she did a forward flip to him,and the circle was taken by two breast exposed brunettes in their teens,who danced hand in hand to clapping.

“no,no,we are certainly as taken tonight as the ceremony in Elkindark,I fear the need to retire is upon us,please,my …..lovely Thea,let’s settle this evening before you or I start a brutal fight,and cause more trouble than these innocents know”Kreth answered taking her hand,and making sure to keep aside of the flaunting dancing woman as he led her from the revelry to their room at a guest house for warriors under decree of the governess.

As the room unfolded before the lantern set at the doorfront,litten by Kreth,the appearance of one bed and no other respince made truth of that which each had known was soon to be between the two.He gathered their swords,and her knife and placed them on a table,and sitting in a chair helped the glowing and drunken Thea to undo from her clothes and shoes,as was in place of romance for first words,the message still made it’s way.As her eyes met his form turning to her from setting aside her clothes,she faked a kiss to himk and smiled.

“I know what you think,that I am only so sweet as my loyalty to you…then I shal prove this,kiss me cuthian…bring down heaven’s will”she said openinf her arms to him.

He picked her up from the chair,as they emraced with wet lips and grinding tongues,lithely fealing eachothers flesh for the first time.The spying glamour of all that had created their visions of eachother in adventures before flitted across phantazmal truths and devious demons pronouncing the ways of the dead,refutted the tresses of passion that passed between these powerfull slayers.More than once their eyes in acts of symphony looked into eachother with the crying glee of saints that send messages of truth and devils that harvest lands of unruley virgins,the heat from the swelting love made true a taste of what horror bodies ment to defend,destroy,slay,and quest into nether realms,and beyond,could find in eachother when released through sexual adoration.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 12, 2004)

'oh my fine beauty,thank you,thank you,we will go'


As the mourning gullet of torn sky frost,and dancing wisps running from the eventual daytime heat,implemented the resolvent sombre and revealing airs of the beginning of a quest,Thea and Kreth stood in waiting next to the magic poolet at the center grounds.Soon an approach was directed by a group,one of which was Eweiyes,and the others were 2 new cohorts and the amazing beasts that were to be used for the journey.The creatures were Delvins,with scaley hides,and clawed arms,standing some 4 ½ tall and 7 ft in length.They looked fearsome and were easily the type of beast that wartime parties may have used,a suitable accusition for this endevour.

“dear friends,let me intorduce-Zea and Kelidor,mages of some worth,and fighters as well,they will surely be a great benefit to any encounter with the enemy,and these Delvins will take you through many a fielkd and mountain range with no concrn for rest,and may even fight from time to time as well.”Eweiyes,responded to their rejuvinated stares,and motioned for the two new adventures to greet them.

“greetings,I will serve to the greatest of my ability-and as to the wicked ones whom have used these rifts,I can say that I have encountererd them in the past,and am not without foresight into this”Zea spoke first,with black swooping hair,and leathur attire,and a sword about her waist.

“and I am greatly advised that the strengths of you two are are far beyond most,and look foreward to this task,as well”Kelidor next spoke.He was some alternate reptilian like human,with tan skin,and a meanly looking mask of foundation.

“very good,the truth for better resolve,and greater strength is secured,I thank thee governess,we go to the East now,beyond the mountains,I am Kreth and this is Thea”Kreth answered as they were set to their rides.

“oh and take these,they are fluid from the magityne pool,a spell of invisibilty,will hold thee into the nether planes,and untouchable by fools for ½ a day with each use…good luck”Eweiyes presented the vials,which Thea took,and thanked her for,and soon they were taken beyond the keep,and upon a path that made to a tunnel that went through nearly 3 miles of the mountain.

The sky remained in a darker composure with grey clouds,and an undone sun,while the wild life made occasional calls,but seemed to stay away from the common path.The beasts were fine and fast,not lacking any defiance for speedy travel,and using the cut path like a swooping channel for racing war urgency.

“so tell me,what focus are the skills of sorcery you claim”Kreth motioned for a more insider resolved response from the new mages.

“I am skilled with several attacking spells,and have the ability to harness energies that defy a foe’s ability to respond,much like lethargy poisens,or waves of shielding energy”Zea stated first,not finding the question untimely,and seeming to enjoy making answer as to her abilities.
“I too as well,have spells of fire,and ethereal waves,and elemental faceting,which each are attacking magic that can do a great deal of harm,if we need such,as I understand it you and Thea are quite adept knaves.”

“you are undoubting of our skills,that is good,perhaps when you see then the truth about what you’ve presumed will be all too clear”Thea stated,as they slowed at the tunnel beginning and lit torches,hoping there weren’t any unknown dangers other than the dark awaiting.

The scuttled breathes of the Delvins,and the flicker of the torches were the only supplanting sounds that skirted the darkened way,as making beyond the light of the path,to the daytime world,they made alive their senses,and may have even found a derrivant of identity in the unknown,that was waiting to reach through and attack them.

“we are not alone,I fear,take you’re weapons”Zea pronounced the answer of suspicion that was on each’s mind.

The tunnel was an easy place to take a foe,a place that the Bathu could attack and win,with no recourse.The enemies were there,and each side was set for the battle that was about to begin.With skeletal bodies,and one spikey arm,and one which carried a sword,the 6 monsters lashed forth,and sent the Delvins rearing,with each of the group jumping into the fray immediately.

Zea commited a spell attack that swathed a fire across all of them,as Kreth had dueled two in quick step making them suseseptable to an area attack.They didn’t flinch,but a charcoled blemish on each assured Zea that there had been some damage done.Next Thea reached forward and grasped the spiked arm of her foe,and knocking a sword attack by this ignorant wretch,was able to sunder a spine shattering wisp of swordwork,killing the Bathu easily.Kelidor,waved his hands,stepping back having put away the sword,and a light appeared shimmering in volatile energies that then created an ice elemental.The furry was some 5 ft tall,and whipped about savagely smaking the foes,either tripping each,or sending scarring fusions of cold across them.This allowed the adventurers a quick divy of attacks on the fallen,and soon only 1 was left,it growled in anger,and turn and ran away,just beyond their field of vision they could see it climbing the wall,into a side passage some 10 ft high.

“ha….fools,what little bravery you once had is surely crushed forever…what say you”Thea asked,as she dashed her sword in celebration.

“indeed,they were unsettling to behold,but three times that in infeariority-and so as it was done,the skills I spoken of were proved”Kelidor stated,as they took the torches from the ground,and made to the Delvins,and were off again,little to do about nothing other than the expected prowess of great fighters made in the first of their combats.

“the tunnel was built by humans,elves,and giants,when Gethree was first contained,and turned into a place for un-evil sorts,it took a great many powerfull sorcerers to be sure,but it was at times overun by wild beasts,such as these fought,however it has remained an important icon to mutual trust between kingdoms,and an invaluable shortcut for traders”Zea soon offered the history of the tunnel as several minutes had past with no incedent.

“I have heard that the elven wizard that was there when Gethree keep was established,if this is the same one you speak of,had rescinded the religion of most the army of followers at the time,and cast a spell of elf aging on them in return…is this true”Kreth asked.

“indeed,though I fear the effects were still a life left to some 200 years at most,Eweiyes,had kept one as her gaurdian,a giant,who had elf aged as it were some 400 years,but had died some years back none the less”Kelidor stated.

“elfs,hmph….what trust one such as myself has in them is minimal,though we may be crossing elven land within a few days”Thea responded,with her sentiment on the elf issue.

“perhaps,if we don’t like their representatives,who are sure to approach us,Kelidor shall do the talking,my take is similar to yours cuthian thief Thea”Zea stated finally,as they decided to move to a quicker pace,and make through the questionable dark of the under-mountain.

As they reached the daylight hewn exit,a strange sight was layed across the opening.Tendrils of a living nature reaching some 3 ft,from the roof,with a shallow light about them were moving about,like arms trying to grasp through the air,or at someone.

“magic wards…not good,I fear we shant pass these,without some plan”Kelidor stated firstly as they hopped off the Delvins,and approached with weapons taken.

“the magic of the rift beasts,or their masters,I have seen these before,I fear counter spells may be the only way”Kreth claimed.

“we shall do what we can,Kelidor,perhaps if you summon a fire entity,as I strike them with searing flames,it will be enough”Zea made a plan voiced,and soon they did just that.

The fire caught onto a few of them,making them burn and die,as they flailed desperatly,but 6 remained,and as they thought another attack should be a simple answer,5 new tendrils sprouted from the places the others were,dropping the un living ones to the ground.

By the time the sun began setting,they were set,they had back stepped,quite a distance,and now emmersed in invisibility,them,and the Delvins as well,were completely unseen in the living world.Galloping in  a furry they made their prayers,and ducked next to the speeding invisible hides of their beasts,and luckily passed through and beyond the wards with no attack or sufference.As they settled for the night,the effects faded away,and a fire and meal was happily a triumphant conclusion to the quest’s first day of challenges.


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 12, 2004)

The Quest Begins II

“tell me Kelidor what brings you to the services of Eiweyes,she is a sorceress
herself,though I don’t doubt the reasons for the choice of thee and Zea were
a greatly entrusted account of thyne’s own talents”Kreth asked as they sat
at the campfire,each rather dissillusioned by the first encounters as to what the rifts and their creations may hold.

“there is little reason,Zea was accompanied by myself from the South,durring
our stay at an Inn she had met with me of charms grace,and we discovered that Gethree was our destination,….the governess was aloting a pay to those who’d serve as a spellcasting guard for her,though we didn’t have much ineterest,there were no other plans”

“The story of the rifts and that we were to meet with the Fraith and thief that had arrived was a great answer for us to complete our vow,and find again the virtues for adventure that I know I live upon finer than the wholly waters of a fresh  april river”Zea then answered the bantar,with her impressions,and Thea made her words voiced..

“little worth for the living if they can’t make away with the living who
step in their way….a fight to the death you’ve joined you realize,the rifts
have a dark source of power,and nought and dire eyes will hail those who
find victory…that we may”Thea set the mug whence they each responded and gathered their first toast and sentiment that this was a fine way to take the faith of their fighting souls to adventure’s fate.


The path was no more….the Delvins didn’t respond to the natural ground in any chagrin but,they had to be much more carefull,about finding their way,and as they did so what was to be when they approached Elven lands.The simplicity of this was not an unkempt switch for any who passed however,for they realized that with the ways for travel not there for most,the problems escue within the area must be great,perhaps even the result of the weaves they were looking for,or the beings affected reaction,and fear for their safely kept villages to be found by the commonor-who may bring with them the unwanten-this twist unconforming to help as the group offered,non the less did not take away from what they were there to do,and when they met the first intimidated elf to find them,they knew there were words of charismatic gith to be made,if they were to be fie and hey to the mission they intended.

The shrubs were misconcieving at a spot reached at mid-day,the air calm,no breeze,and the dirt almost too natural looking;so they stopped to have a closer look.

“we’re perhaps standing within the makes of the original path,finaly,to be certain 
on our way with no err,….hmmm I shall dispell this with air elements,take the 
Delvin beyond the area”Kelidor stated the purpose and force of arcana to be
used,and the others moved to beyond the clearing.Concentrating with intention that nary stiffled the image of a chastizing battle,the air fell into etheral trinklets that floated earthward,then another casting swarn into effect with words and hand waving surged an imploding crash before the ethers touched the ground,and vortex’s of wind dancing with arcana ripped about for a awhile then vanished.The air settled
it’s discomfort of dust and fleckery finally revealing as all looked upon it the lay way bricks of a path settled at each side of the plain dirt,10 ft –and upon a few the remains of a blood-magityne deposit,that sat in grimly rasputine to the avail just made upon the discovery.

“though we go now with direction,we know not to what,the Elves beist as they may,have
little interest in leaving scars of the slain on the trade routes,another day and we’ll
be met by scouters if they still live”Zea stated,as Kelidor spoke not looking at
the glops upon the path perimeter,and they made off at a quickened canter,speeding the mighty Delvin beasts at sure enpowered interest to travel miles that day.

As they suddenly slowed with Thea leading the group,a worn bit of ruffened ground forming a path of sorts had been the making for aways,-they knew there was a reason for this,as each felt the intention to travel this new route to great means before the sun was
spent.

“there are Teacateyles,harrowing might forms,I’m not certain”Thea stated as they realized the strange scream of a frightened birds,and a low barely heard growl,for this to be of the wyrms they were not sure.

“eiey….the shadow dances…there….we are in danger the unseen enemy is near”Kelidor made the motion,and there they viewed a shadow,unaturely scratching it’s huant across the ground,-a tree,the branches,beyond the path,darting images that beckoned danger.

Zea dismounted first and cast a spell that sent a wasp of cloud like material forward towards the last place the shadow was seen,as it made to 60 ft,it fell upon the creator
of the shadow it’s invisibility being uncalibrated by the mists forming,which then finally broke the sorcery.A black scaled 10 ft troll,with horns and glowing purple eyes,and a silver wand in one hand and a black dagger at waist,with an evil stare looked upon the party and this time growled with damnation,taking them aback,and foretelling
of the battle.

“demon….what be your intentions”Zea asked,as they each took to fighting proclivity.

“Speak not…..fools I am not alone,there are demons who follow me they will kill thee with great calor,if not you fall upon my dagger first”it took the dagger,and waved the wand,this sent a wave that threw them back 15 ft,but they didn’t fall,and weren’t very certain however about their next trick against this troll foe.

“what demons….you speak in fear for you’re life,but we have no such fear,the
first strike landed upon thee for preaching of attack,will be far worse than
you’re meager trickery”Kreth spoke as approaching,with copper sword forward and shallow carefull steps.

“we will fight,they will fight each of us,there is no attack that will wait….see it approaches”the troll motioned and the sound of gurggling anger was nearing,then the shouts of elves,and an arrow flew past them and dug into a tree.

Within a moment the 4 beasts were there,engulfed in an undead type field,but they were fully alive,a refuse from the rifts,it looked as though-3 elves were chasing them,each with an arrow set for attack,and two met the Chenexfer’s but fell away from the power
shielding that was still there.

The Troll jumped upon one,and dashed the dagger about wildly as the Chenexfer scuttled in no way hampered,leering at the enemy to gash a poisenous wound.Spells were cast by Kelidor and Zea,the elements did no use for the group as they knew the weapons could not injur the creatures when their fields were still alive,however Zea’s spell did affect this
very needed counter,causing the flickers to die away,as the creature leaped forth and slashed at her,Thea cut at it blocking the attack,and the two girls stepped away as  Kreth took to battle with it and soon the foes were able to be attacked,dispondent from the lacked defense at first,but wildly angry,and moving about making attacks reliant on
weakening the adventurers with a poisen imbued gash.As Kreth finally sent a sword bransting into the chest,he backed away and made the ethereal familiar dash into the flurry and attack with ferver.

“thank you….the beasts are weakened –we lead this to an end now”one elf called,and fired an arrow into the one Kreth had gotten,finally killing it.

The troll finally stood,limping with a wound,obviously poisened,but the Chenexfer was
worse,it was not alive.An elf soon fell to a poisen attack that left it convulsing on the ground,and Thea swishing in great arcs,bade an opening on that same beast,and chopped a wound spilling it’s blood and poisen slop from the pealed flesh.

‘no….the poisen will kill our friend….please do you have a flask of curing or spells that can help”one elf stopped from taking arrow shots,and called to them,as tugging the now motionless elf to the side.

Zea approached,as the troll,Kreth and Thea bared down on one,untill it was pinned against a tree,and with a same swooning mighty swipe the Fraith and the theifess severed the Chenexfers nap,sending the morbid visoning from it’s finall sights scurdling across the ground.

The final creature knew there was a problem,and made away,no followers,alive for now,but vengence may be what they were considering,for now as they gathered at the
Elf,it looked as though it was not a poisen surge that it could survive.

The group rode into the village area,nestled against a 400 ft hill,with many trees not but a few feet beyond the perimeter gate.The troll,who was still a devious lot,was allowed to 
attand as well,but they kept a watchfull eye,more than likely it was not of any truelly
good intentions.The three scouts had been looking to do just as that which they encountered them as –tracking and defending the village from the new terrible monsters that arrived in greater numbers now than in the seasons past.The path it was explained was deemed too easy for the enemy to make damning passage about the lands,and so a great invocation was cast that made dirt cover it entirely,and some trees were teleported to offset any clue of it’s being there.The nightime was worse,so they had chased,and then nearly been chased by these Chenexfers way beyond the normal task,but the field which
denied any weaponed attack was making them in fear for the battle,untill Zea had found the way of undoing it,they had won,however one elf had not made it,and that night,the ways of the cultutre and their acceptance as an ally was borne of the funeral,and dancing and drinking,that trumpeted the scour of luck and the court of victory in means for celebration within the scars frought.Beheld of images of the elves,they drank through the
night,the air still and dark,as the fear for the lands that fell under the patterns of death the rifts created was taken to the grave for mortem extritiux,better now than they had first imagined the immersion of their worth to lend a strength for any of the lands was met with approval,the troll lost the vile sneer,and danced with a playfull femme d’elf
and their mission for understanding was made,as they spoke of their quest,and the elve’s told of the nature of the wrath that had been fallen upon their land.


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 24, 2004)

Dark Battler's   Beyond.....




The ceremony had made it’s coorsion for harmony amongst the group,and the one to join,the tall obtrusive Troll,who had lett hail and inculcation into the auspicious asue de vive it had presented originally be replaced with some recognition,and enough trust be allowed to join.The elves had seen to it that this was made a valiant and doable feat,by having the prime arcanist deliver a teleported Zintrin,of greater mass than most,to accompany the groups Delvins that the Troll could use.The plans to make their travel route farther east was derrived by a proclimation by the elves that they were met by a few of these rifts there only a short some weks ago,and party left with 
a direction for following the ways about the unseen greenery and blanketed ground to the place the path may first reemerge.The Troll had made it’s name known as well as the intention to make good as they had claimed for their task concerning the issue,for it was Trecailheyn,from Deffehzen clan underworld,a mighty mage and combatant,that was proud to serve for the good of all lands should the need be,and this time that was true.

“we are not always the war of mongrel against master,elf against troll,kobold against giant,I have taken many seasons learning such powers as to be sure that any war I fight I win,but with this was too well imbeded the wisdom of writ of honour….hmm yes you see how I say?”Trecailheyn offered taking the last spot behind the Delvins,and Kreth called forth an answer,as sure to reperesent the strong virtues of the group.

“so be it,thynes own path shall be endured by the wrath of chaos,and you shall fight,we are no fooleries compound weenlings,when we do this together you and I,you Trecailheyn and the group…all will find the approval of a warriors namesake,be it endured with wisdom or power and honour”


The day fell unstoopered by the cloud shadows that rolled across the unpreturbed natural ground that lay before the thundering group,when at midday Thea was first to see the path that was layne find its way to a clearing they approached.They slowed to a stop and sat wordless for a few moments while,the intention was thrown about as to be bold and take the course,perhaps through the night,or be carefull and mind the enviornment as they made closer to what surely ,may bring new foes seeking groups just such as theirs to wonder the path,a death trap in waiting.

“I shall cast a spell of warning,and we go…is that not well found”Zea voiced,taking to the front,and the others a few moments later followed,the stay of attack was a needed skill should this prove to be a horrorous encounter with rift fiends.

They made way through a shallow tunnel in a hill with no warnings yet found,and reaching the other side,the path dissapated,and they decided to set camp for the night,and use another warning spell afresh in the morning.Thea and Kreth took the first watch,as the beasts were fed,and the others settled for some wink eye.

“yes….the sky is alive,there are more dangers on our path,soon we will fight”Kreth stated,as they stood next to the Delvins and Zintrin.

“what do you see,why are you so certain that there is a change”Thea answered in a question,as taking her sword and wisping the air,frought with her own interest with the approaching death’s call.

“shshshsh….there’s a disturbance,wake the others”Kreth warned,after some time,as the weapon of copper cuticual power was taken,and seconds later each was awake,and foresworn to battle,in shocked and wary state.

The sound of wisps of energy,was made at a rate that increased as it neared them,a strange portal or a field of power,perhaps as the Chenexfers,then a clack like slabs striking slabs ended the rush of odd sound,followed by growling morphed unamiable scratchs.

“demons…they have found us,and wish to stop our passage”Trecailheyn said,with the dagger set forward as he lithely stepped towards some tree’s to one side,and the eothers made forward as well,forming a semi-circle.

Suddenly the air burst open with rifts 20 ft by three feet with black smudges of black energy about them,letting undead uncorporeal,ghouls,of serpant form fly into the group. The three energy portals let 10 some monsters through,from 10 ft behind the group,and turning they swiped in confusion,and Zea and Kelidor made casts of mist energy,that shielded them much,however the enemy soon broke through.They couldn’t find a cleaving into these foes,and they scratched with a an Abysall energy that was nearly able to rend the armour it scratched,making wounds on most the group.They soon realized that they must use magic in tandem with a surging effort,and so it was that the Troll,Kreth,Zea and Kelidor cast some attack spell togther.The effect was worthy for their first strike,as the monsters,were shirked,and some even damged,by mithral fire,dancing acid rain,and elemental cooagulations,making them turn hide and fly off,scaring the beasts as they did,which further made the party more anxious to see to an end to this uncertain encounter.They took to the beasts,throwing most supplies quickly to the packs,and dashed after the enemy.

Looking back a few minutes later,the furry of the group made quick ground,and the fiends knew they were not easily able to flee from the angered adventurers.Screems of unpleasantry and squalering girths of the evil ghouls,washed across the night air,while several spells were cast at them as they soon fell into a short distance.They had
found what spells did some good for their efforts and the foes did not like it,in fact they were being chased most certainly to a doom…..however that was entirely wrong.

With no warning the sky alighted in a silver swath of glyph like patterns,and the forest they galloped across,fell into a ditch that they couldn’t prevent from scurrying into as they fell in awe of the magic that has surrounded them.It was perhaps a very clever trap,the uncorporeal forms of the enemy,giving chase,and little littany into the confines of real battle,had led them there.The beasts crowed,and their legs whipped about as they made an ariel like leap from the regular ground into a swirl of power,that was the focal of the strange wonder about them.As the beasts met with earth again after a quickened black scouring through dimension transport,they dashed forward and were finally reined to a halt,in utter darkness.The smell; was musty,the air was not entirely wholesome,the earth was perhaps the only element that was foretold,and soon they found out as they lit torches.

‘Mighty dancing fiends from the Abyss!! What foul trap have we fallen into!”Kelidor claimed as they looked at the natural brown dirt cavern about them,some 200 ft,with 6 tunnels,and a letting of what looked like blood making trinkles across the walls.

The roof began to tumble from it’s hold when Kelidor spoke,and ghastly conglamerates of rotted,body parts,broken weapons,and pointy teeth,fell with the rotted gook,that was held behind the dirt.They followed Zea to a tunnel,not speaking anymore,each with the idea that that may have been the reason the cavern was falling in upon them,and a good distance inside,they saw the way blocked by the gunk,and knew they were in some foul dungeon,perhaps even one from a plane that had berthed the rifts themselves!.

Kreth jumped from his Delvin and replaced the sword,and looked upon the adventurers each glum,and unsure of what to say or do.

“so be it,magics course has taken much from our destiny,we have now little good  to make for ourselves,we will walk this dungeon,and slay those in our path,the rifts are  an unblessing of this realm of evil I can feal it,let’s be off,there is no answer that pines for peace from now on”

They each walked beside their beasts,as Zea made her final alert divination alive,for the worth of their efforts,wether it could work in the place of evils that lay before them was unknown.

“the sound,the same as the ones in the nite”Thea stated,and they each tuned upon this,realizing they were approaching the sound.

With a wealth of ideas of what should be done with this type of encounter,they found themselves staring down a sheer cliff face,that the opening lipped,and the tremendous open area,before them,ripped about with rifts of varying intensity,and sounds,warping black magic contagion about them before harvesting a fiend or ,now as visible as well,demon like material creatures,hundreds scattered about the area.The life force for the fluster that contoured the rifts was being scattered from a tremendous dias alter,etched with eery golden signs,and glowing in a phantazmal energy that spoke of the art of true sorcery in and of itself.The mask of the random rift scratchings,leapt from the dias,and darted about with meaning and vicious intent till,they were bound,and that signified the approach of a demon or ghoul,several at a time that then dissapeared with the occurance.
The army of a wizard from blessed evil incarnations,or a demi-god,with intent to take over the world,iether theory was repleat with the evidence before the party,and the numbers of powerfull creatures there,could easily rip them apart,should they be caught,and swarmed at.They viewed in awe,the cloven bent legged,demons,with energy tridents and some with incandescent black swords,and yet some even with golden staves for evil magic,furled about,looking upon the flying serpants, ghouls,and occasional other forms.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 4, 2005)

Trecailheyn was undoubtedly the most forrowed with brash ideas,yet so as nature
will make the art of survival a greater bell of toll,he stepped back and let them do their
thinking whilst trying the ol' Trollish mind within that direction as well.

"though i have no doubt evil's course is dispelled by those as us,gathered to
end these terror's,i just can't look at a blind attack with my soul" Thea first voiced after the chigrum moments passed.

"then what hope there is for us,will be named....heye ha ha...then we shall blindly
triste and delimb the demon lot!" Kreth.now antsy as looking to the Troll who's stooper showed that little more than a few spells was obviousely all that a plan may be entailed of.

"we can use our power,the elements,doth the Heaven's lend protection from the
the darkness,with hands of curing,dispelling.....anti-magics named,there are weaknesses,
for such Legions as this,perhaps ice,or rain,if only my lore of the beasts was better" pronouncing that there they were not much better than several moments passes Zea,did so sayst.

"yes the ways of the conjuring,and holds of a domain of powers of the weave,shall be fallen if they are held by those as bitter as our foes,I once had the fortune of sending the Abyss's own evils back into the lava witch they were birthed from,a certain twist,perhaps the answer today as well." Trecailheyn voiced.

"well then,earthquake,seperate earth,a funnel into the ore beneath us,any such spells,speak now or find that we are faced with little more than an invisible strike,and the faiths of our greater finesse" Kreth taking the tone for it's merit,ended the session with an idea and the option.

"well,i believe i can strike a spell much as the effect that the earth shall bbreak open,however,if there is the heated molton death to be found,it must be there,and
vicious,for i can cast this spell only once"

"what spell do you sepak of" Kelidor wanted to know...

"Thunder Trellis,for it will follow a course i vex,staying true to a thunder that may split walls,or crack column,or with hope i beleive the earth itself!"

And so it was,that as they each looked upon the remians of there wits,and need for
a luck that they may have done good with this plan,each set to strike,as the Troll
promised a quickened 'Feather Fall' should be upon them to do this.The Delvens were
not so forethrightedly unannounced of the to be battle session iether,for they harrowed a bit,and stammered set to be free and attacking when the time was there.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 9, 2005)

Not to be confused about the nature of the premise for their survival,upon landing,they let Zea get to her actions,as they waited.Looking about in forlorne she was thered to the responsibility of aquiring a debase for the battle,one og such great porportions that they could take this in a victorious stride.Using the wit of the needs at hand,she approached the dias unnoticed,realizing that she could break the dias perhaps if her spell failed to bring about masses of molten death.Making sure that no eyes followed her she unleashed the nearly invisible wrath,which tore into the ground,with each passing second further and further,the ground remianed stable,the demons and ghouls passed about stepping into rifts with no care wither to of notice or reguard,she had executed the plan,....but what of the earth,of their 'heaven's' prayer,surely a light of the rushing heat should have emmerged from the hole by now,...the demons may wander into her opath very soon,exposing this plan.With her second idea in stiore she stepped away as the others watched in fear,that all had gone wrong,;durring which a particularly vicious demon with a golden stave passed just too close to Trecailheyn forcing issue's of preserve versus the iterate need to be flouted into the firast strike as a charm of good luck for the battle awaiting.Alas troll wizdom did not prevail,and lashing in a tremendous stab,followed by a form of 'burning hands' that compounded a fire damage beyond most any a mage unkown of the greater Troll magic'smay have understood,the demon fell,and quickly using an attack of opportunity each party member working quickly ended the strife before it began,hopefully unoticed.This having transpired,they turned their attention to Zea,now having cast an icey swath across the dias,turned to them and beckoned with an arm wave.As they did sost make their way,all turned to rancor and misfortune,several ghoouls swooped in,and 2 demon began to run for them shouting.

"humans,infedrels,attack,they have no bodies"
"they smell of fear,how dare they enter the lair"

'yes,but the lair of whom,unpretty doom pawn,for follow you're wit to  me and you shall soon have no more breathe or sight sent back to hell's domain" Kreth enchanted lightly to himself,as actions aginst the dias soon took place.

Casting spells Kelidor,and Zea soon had made the structure breakable,yet the masses were swarming towards them,and in tyhe process the ghould had ripped chunks of flesh from casters,while Thea and Kreth took at the first wave.They stood in a circle,as the dias crumbled,after detailed puches,and spells,the effect not making much of hope for the party,when suddenly at the same time,the ground quaked,was this the altar lashing in anger with it's master just beyond the forrow...no!thank the gods,the ground flew apart,and lava screamed into the air,soon creating the advantage they needed,as helpless swarms,were trapped into it,and they stood by the shattered altar just beyond the throws of magma.

The rifts exploded into nonexistance,a shallow quick sprattle,like great magics dying in a vanity of confusion.The Delvin's and Zintrin faught on their own,take part of the circle,in a strange devout act of honor,the namesake of valiance was entuned for these brave warriors,with little more than hope for victory crawling across the soon flooding ground as deformidly as the demons,and ghouls themslves struken with contemplation of the end of their rift magics and a quarry of corpses fizzling into the nary evil's ally flippant mass of lava.

'i must save my last ice spell to ensure a path for us,which must be done soon,the way to the caverns beyond soon shan't find a course"Thea stepped away,her strengths mostly spent,too much magic work,had taken her mind away from the harsh truth that they needed a way to avoid the very death that awaiting cruelly may spill upon the own defenders of ritcheousness's hands.

"we should have though of this....saints i atone,i pray with thanks and a passage to safety" Kelidor also tired,now using a dagger to stay ghoul strikes,imbued with a shield blessing,it acted as a magical tower blockade.

"Then so be it,we must get away,i fear one spell of recovery is all i ahve,let's be done with this"Trecailheyn listened to Zea's words,as Kreth and Thea however were not so ear deviante sensated.

The two acting like mask and masquerador,or fire and firefall,or theis and fraith caught at blackened clause of magics and fleese of the cairns at an open door,slammed demon after demon,as they spent their own cursed golden staves,effects,to little good.Tersed with wounds,and little for needs that defended them unmaterialy,great fighting was bestowed in the legend of impossibilities,how could this struggle find any other way rhan the ultimate turn of faith upon fraith honour,and theives chimera of forgotton valiances that do dance with the art of this girl,stepping in cue each tearring the final word for an open way as finally it was so.There before them all,foes,scattered away,the ice wisps fuaght against disintigration,and the party ran to the cavern,their thundering friends dashing behind as the ice smaked into a chaos of broken magics,evil heat,wayward mists,and crackling vanities.

It had been done!More than a simpleton's sounds of reason from a druken Bard,shouldst this tale be spun,it'd take to show how finely they met the foes.But that was that,now that this place had been flacked,caked,shmaked,and remo memo splatted,they fell upon the darkness's beyond,and no idea of the reprecusions,or what the real rifts were doing,or most importantly what was in fact the way to the surface,or a telportation arbetor,for a taste of sugar upon the bitterness of their exploration's in this unknown place.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness's door,a place for 'dancing lights' to help reveal their path,but alas no such spells were available,however leaning inthey lit 3 torches taken from the Delvens's leathur packs,that had some food and supplies,so that the chance for a stay of several days being survived still remianed.The air was unsettling,what little they knew of these band of evil's they had defeated was not enough fro them to think clearly about their actions,and the spell caster's were not at theie best regemin for attack and defend actions.None the ;ess they made way for about 1/2 a mile of 1 tunnel network,4 or so branching tunnels that were smaller were passed in hope that the main route may be the one that found the surface at it's 'light at the end of the tunnel'.

"soon we'll know if we have taken these rifts away from their deformed attack facade,for at the surface this place may have brought so many of them,then we shall see our work as fit and good" Trecailheyn philosified and spoke in a magish attuned decantor.

"yet,i fear there is more than prattles of lesser demon kin and that dias effecting all that we wish to end, a master,a greater devil,a dark serpant or lord of the morbid priests who may have conjured these caverns hold upon the weave" Kreth notioned,taking a bite of the wizdomous rants as well.

"very well,lecture the gods who walk toghether for that is our name,we shall return with victory to Gethree,no finer a wine and faire to be beheld in it's history!"Thea offered,snookering her way through these conversations,that passed the time.

So they did argue or agree about their place for awhile when the grim truth about what awaited finally fell upon them.

There standing in a whirl of small magi glyphes,that reeked of great power,was a zombie wizard.It's flesh decayed,and it's gown a lavish front for one who made way as a darl overlorde,whilst it's eyes bled light that soon led to the need to look away from it,a foe for all ages to be certain.The cavern was of a construct nature this time,with marble plates,and wall esconces,and several stone altar's that looked to have recent use.

"ha ha haaa,so a band of fools to challenge I the keeper of the rifts of magic that plague you're lands,how special is this day,...oh that's right i fear you don't know if it's day or night,and i see ou have little magic after that show of power,one that shall cost thee dearly"
and that was said as a finished thought for several elemntal rages were cast at the party,ice,blackened lava,winds,and dancing gold dust struck them.

The blast did damage,but the dust had fallen Kelidor into a slumber,sleeping powder!Kreth struck forth with flying daggers,and Thea whipped her sword at the Zombie,but the glyphs deflected these and each strike thereafter as they were the victims of 3 more whirls of elemntal rage,the odds seemed unfavourable.Kelidor finally awoke,as Zea used a clerical spell that she was empowerd with by a saint for this mission which seeped poisen onto any constant magic that an enemy was casting.3 gyphes fell,and the party took to their beasts and mounted an opportune surrounding attack.Jumping away,leaving the others to usher the battleramming attacks,Kreth,struck with flying daggers once more,the opening made by the she mage offering just the needed first of several scarring slices on their advesary.Finally all the glyphes were offed,wther becuase of the magic,or hit point damage it was ncertain,but that boost of confidence was what they needed,as in cue with this Zea made prayer to her patron saint,and recieved the gift of several spells being restored,earstwhile Trecailheyn was honoured with the recovery of each of the group ona chancey cast,now thus they had a fighting chance.

"arrgghh....so you have more strength than i may have first thought,it doesn't matter" saying this the Zombie cast an aura about himself,that prevented any attacks for 4 rounds of butcherous attmepts made by Kreth and Thea,and there after 4 dopplegangers arrived integrating,behind the group and digging into them with their claws.

Magics were unleashed,and once more they split into personae and beast each attacking different foes.Thea had fallen her last breathe only minutes away,and the others though claimed of two doppleganger deaths were in trouble,all was not well.The Zombie took a sword,the talent of greater level wizadry only,and rend into Kreth who staggered away collapsing as well.

The end was near,how could this be,what had they done in taking on the wrath that awaited in these caverns,such luck at one turn now a pittiful death at another.Wel.....that was not to be,as asuddenly Eiweyes arrived with 2 monks,who pummeled wildly at the Zombie,much in the same quick attack as the dopplegangers had made only moments ago.


"the powers that be shall reward these great hero's and heroine's.the rifts are no more,i hace arrived to see to it that victory is beheld!"

"Eiweyes...i should have known,you wretched whore,i shall have my revenge for this defiling of my campaign to control all lands,and you're death shall be the first taste"

She listened not,but quickly diveyd potions of recovery to each in need,actually every of the group,was well ravaged,and while doing so,the foe took the free time to summon more 
evil into the chamber,a group of 6 Demoniztes,with golden spears,and a wrath of magic arrow attacks that tore firstly into the monks.

"we are told that we are cleansed,then let purity fall our foes as swiftly as the dashing lashes of our bodyies in motions with our weapons,should this not be my friend"Thea stated to Kreth as they each stood for a moment realizing they shiuld step together at the Zombie,and soon hope for a final attack pattern.

"so be it,we are thus named"
"so this battle we shall claim!"


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 26, 2005)

The zombie was neither bemused nor mortified as Kreth and Thea lunged for attack,a quick
special dome shieling did away with the prosperous idealism that they had granted themselves.But what happened next was even worse.The zombie backing away used a slew of daggers blackened with ethereal energy that ripped into Kreth and Thea,making them stumble back,and unable to use any magic.The spell was obviousely of a greater power than they were used to,and recovering though they did,their next attack was offed by the
defensive power that had been entwined with the casting.Thus with no good to be of it,they looked to the others,and making a desperate plea,within their purified minds,the beasts ripped forth and each attacked the zombie catching it off guard!The results were just what they needed,and as they faught spell to sword,and in a few melee's sword to integrated sword,Eiweyes had integrated behind the foe,and lashed into it with a devestating attack,the last of several strikes that made the party victorious.

"we have taken controll,but i fear this is not the last we'll hear from the prime advesary...the dark lord ..lord Bithrol"Eiweyes claimed,as they stood damaged but well within the state of those who could walk away.

"i thank thee...govern Eiweyes,a well thought plan of attack,and we have won,we have destroyed the rifts have we not" Kreth so spoke,Thea not as implied of salutations to the rival chick.

"we shall see.....gather,i will planar teleport us to the ground beyond this hell"

Once they had arrived they set camp with their supplies,as the cascade of ditherous colours layde claim to the strange battles as wholly as their need for redemption on the issue,had they really done good for their task.

Meanwhile Lord Bithrol,in his placated dungeon chamber,had watched the fight with the greatest of his minnions and fell into a contempt for not having prevented the Elkindark ceremony alltogether.It was true that the theifess and fraith had gone beyond and had undone a great deal of work,but what really burned was the fact that they were able to take control and not fight like frail evil pups,certainly a result,that may have been non present if it were for better planning.Keety saw this in her keeper,and appealed a reamark,in her sub speaking way.

"mrrrriew....fftf   fffft....mrrrriowee" She was stating that though Siants may smile upon the advesary certainly the final battle's toll  should end with their deaths,and Bithrol understood,a communion of mascot and mind taking the finesse of the intelligence wisdom of this dark lord to it's boundaries.

"yes...i shall confer with my intentions on a sojourn of sevreal hours,and know then what i will need to end the Gethree's governs challenge and the lives of the damdeble theif and fraith!"with that and the downing of the special liquir the brain paths of Bithrol took a course of ultimatums...what of the end of the rifts...now who shall be summoned to attack Gethree....why did not the creatures fight with greater strength....who are the members of this coy new party of adventurers....how do i control them and their mounts.....what shall undo any spell of empowerment they cast,and can i make do with the ones i have to ensure this whim of attack prowess...

The castle stood in the dark night sky,as the campfire lit the pride of the questors,the bane of surrounding magical wards spoke through to Bithrol as the theifess and fraith,parlayed their beleif that the rifts were no more with revelrous dance and game with the monks and others.The next slurp of liquid was the final cast for Bithrol,the cool breeze at a 5th story window as Keety jumped upon the sill,curtailed any other thoughts,than revenge...the group watched Eiweyes swirl about nearly as a fairy as the monks played rythems upon simple
drums,a ceremony of gratification,yet brewing near Elkindark,the end of this mockery was astoutely awaiting at the minds eye of the evil lord.

"we shall return and be thanked,what else is to be of this"Thea questioned as they lavished in  freshly killed boar,and drank a fine wine that unfortunately for Thea was made so
alive and tainted by the magics of Eiweyes.

"yes....the world shall never fear this terror upon our land ever again....we are made to believe that all of life suffers from the Abyssal strains of magics,but i say that whence victory is ours so once more the lands are born again,and the truth about the ritcheous reach their hands to touch all who now lay claim to their lives amongst us...the simple farmer the artesian,the pub matron...the governess..I.....soon we will take this in earnest and gather a group to end our foes attempt at reign as law of faith and goodnes does so need." Eiwyes layde a chattle of preaching as they listened,not nearly as assumed of their next progressive triumph as she.

"so be it,we will fight once more,but there will be a price"Thea said,in a gaullish pattern that was emerging to all as jealousy.

"though i believe that rest and good fortune are the names of this night,i too wish to speak ever so elequently as thyne govern....Thea what thou have taken from life you have only returned with finer love and gold than any such a wild warrior as i can lay claim to,but i wish that if ever we be so told as to march to a vile land and impell death and free the people,that i say this...please never leave my side for together it is that we can only walk the paths of greater quests with life's powers and enemeis deaths at our river of flowing faith in eachother and that which is"

"aye....you have had 1 too many drinks my...lo.....my frei.....great love of my own true course...you shall have this request" Thea stepped over and kissed him,and made Eiweyes know what was to be from that day forth.


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 10, 2005)

Well.....there's a step between this area of the adventure that was 
made for the story hour and the next,,,namely there's little to say about what is
next untill it becomes a reality,which is not yet,which is not to say it's never,because everybody is alive,and the theme of the struggle is still alive.

...'ha ha ha'.....how do you like the players way of speaking so Olde English 'assed'
though i can't say that i don't make for good with the style this is told,but then one must assume that a writing style is best made for as secondary to the nature of playing the game itself


----------

